# Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen, Superbowl teaser



## Pauly (Feb 1, 2009)

.... I came buckets. 

Trying to find a link that hasn't been taken down. Can't wait, even if it'll be cheesy as hell. I mean, it has the Constructicons in, and you know what that means! 


 

Watch in HD, also unfinished CGI (early days yet).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 1, 2009)

DEVASTAAAATOOOOORRRR


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah i definatly just came.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 1, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Rick (Feb 1, 2009)

Hells yes.


----------



## Breakdown (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't wait. I loved the first one and this one looks fucking awesome,looks to me like this one has more action ( and I enjoy seeing that gorgeous Megan fox on the big screen as well). I am gonna see it the day after it comes out (less people that day hoprfully).


----------



## Anthony (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh god. Not again.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 1, 2009)

Also GI Joe teaser looked good too, even more cheesy but crazy ninja action moves!!111


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 2, 2009)

This film is going to be incredibly epic


----------



## silentrage (Feb 2, 2009)

Aw, removed? I'm a sad panda.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 2, 2009)

^ Should stay at SS more often


----------



## Tombinator (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm looking forward to both flicks (Transformers and G.I. Joe).

I hope they kept closer to the original Constructicons, where there were originally 6 that formed into Devastator, and not the remodeled one consisting of 5 within recent years (cheap and cheesy looking). From various forums, some have mentioned there are 7 of them!

Also confirmed is Soundwave, the baddest of all the badasses, along with some of his little pets and minions.

Michael Bay has promised the public close to 40 robots this time around.


----------



## silentrage (Feb 2, 2009)

We really need to write him mad petitions so he can lay off the shitty-ass tv soap-opera drama scenes and just get on with the robot on robot action. MOAR HULK SMA...I MEAN MOAR ROBOTS!!


----------



## Bobo (Feb 2, 2009)

silentrage said:


> We really need to write him mad petitions so he can lay off the shitty-ass tv soap-opera drama scenes and just get on with the robot on robot action. MOAR HULK SMA...I MEAN MOAR ROBOTS!!



Word. Less human bore story, more robot story and action. I hope this one can top the 1st movie, and that's the biggest thing to get it moving in the right direction. 

And GI Joe!!! It's and 80's kid's dream come true


----------



## sami (Feb 3, 2009)

It'd be cool if this was the same movie that it is, but without the "Transformers" name.

I grew up on the original Transformers and all the changes for the live action movie was nothing but heartbreaker after heartbreaker for me 

I'd turn my head more towards if they made a live action one that actually took place on Seiberton and fucking Unicron was in it.


----------



## stuh84 (Feb 3, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> DEVASTAAAATOOOOORRRR



I don't think you said that loud enough.

DEVASTAAAATOOOOORRRR 



sami said:


> It'd be cool if this was the same movie that it is, but without the "Transformers" name.
> 
> I grew up on the original Transformers and all the changes for the live action movie was nothing but heartbreaker after heartbreaker for me
> 
> I'd turn my head more towards if they made a live action one that actually took place on Seiberton and fucking Unicron was in it.



I'll put this one simple way, if you think the live action stuff was a heartbreaker......you felt the same way I did when watching anything thats not the original series. Every remake since (Beast Wars, Animated, Armada, Energon, Cybertron, and whatever else) I've wanted to gouge my own eyes out watching them.

However about Unicron, I've heard rumours of Unicron being part of the third one.....so that could be rather interesting....


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Feb 3, 2009)

Unicron in the original movie was just badass incarnate, Soundwave will be a much needed addition to the Decepticons.

Cant wait for this


----------



## silentrage (Feb 3, 2009)

So is someone gonna post another link to the trailer that actually works?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 3, 2009)

Tombinator said:


> I'm looking forward to both flicks (Transformers and G.I. Joe).
> 
> I hope they kept closer to the original Constructicons, where there were originally 6 that formed into Devastator, and not the remodeled one consisting of 5 within recent years (cheap and cheesy looking). From various forums, some have mentioned there are 7 of them!
> 
> ...


if they have soundwave they have to have blaster, that mofo was bitchin


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 3, 2009)

silentrage said:


> We really need to write him mad petitions so he can lay off the shitty-ass tv soap-opera drama scenes and just get on with the robot on robot action. MOAR HULK SMA...I MEAN MOAR ROBOTS!!




this 

I bet soundwave has a sick custom shop 7, cause that's just how he rolls


----------



## NemesisTheory (Feb 3, 2009)

Trailer in various resolutions is here:
Apple - Trailers - Transformers Revenge of the Fallen - 6.26.09 - Trailer - Large

Looks absolutely epic!


----------



## Jackson12s (Feb 4, 2009)

It's Starscream!


----------



## Nick (Feb 4, 2009)

i dont see him putting unicron in it.

if he does itl turn it into a disaster movie and lost 10000000 credibility points instantly.

you hear me michael bay DONT DO IT!


----------



## Decipher (Feb 9, 2009)

Very stoked for this movie.........


----------



## sami (Feb 11, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> I'll put this one simple way, if you think the live action stuff was a heartbreaker......you felt the same way I did when watching anything thats not the original series. Every remake since (Beast Wars, Animated, Armada, Energon, Cybertron, and whatever else) I've wanted to gouge my own eyes out watching them.



yep, totally...  I even get offended when watching the DVD's with the added sound effects. I'd rather hear the original pewpewpew's, chirrnnnn's, and kaploooo's. I always change the audio option to the original sounds.


----------

